# Equalizer an PA-Verstärker



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit mal einen billigen PA-Verstärker zugelegt und nun von meinem Vater einen alten Equalizer bekommen.
Aber ich habe keine Anleitung bezüglich der Verkabelung etc. und leider keiner Ahnung was ich machen soll.
Ich habe folgende Ein-/Ausgänge...
am Verstärker:
   > PC, TV, CD (wo ein Y-Kabel bereits zu meinem PC führt)
   > +Ausgänge für die Boxen
am Equalizer:
   > LINE (1IN, 2IN, OUT)
   > TAPE 1 (OUT, IN)
   > TAPE 2 (OUT, IN)

jetzt meine Frage:
Kann man den Equalizer an diesem Verstärker überhaut anschließen? 
Ich hoffe, ich habe alles soweit verständlich erklärt.
freu mich über hilfreiche Tipps ((;


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Du könntest zB an die beiden Line In des EQs PC, TV und CD anschließen anstatt an die zwei Eingänge des Verstärkers (der hat doch zwei, oder warum nutzt Du sonst ein y-Kabel? ),  und dann vom Line Out wiederum in einen Eingang am Verstärker - du schaltest den EQ also quasi dazwischen. Und evlt. kannst Du auch die Tape-Anschlüsse so mitverwenden, dass Du gar kein y-Kabel mehr brauchst, also PC an Line 1In, TV an Line2In und CD an Tape1 In. Vom Line out dann in einen In des Verstärkers und vom Tape Out zu dem zweiten In. 

Was für eine Art von Ein/Ausgängen haben denn Verstärker und EQ ? Alles Cinch? 

Je nach dem, wie "billig" der EQ ist, kann sich der Klang aber auch negativ verändern. Was für ein EQ isses denn, was für ein Verstärker?


----------



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

okay ... den ersten Part muss ich mir noch einmal genauer durchlesen - versteh nur Bahnhof! -.- 
'& zu der Frage mit den Eingängen: Ich habe an der Front einen Drehregler wo ich zwischen pc/mp3-aux/tv/cd wählen kann und deshalb benutzte ich nur ein y-Kabel, was von der Buchse aus dem Pc in die Cinch Eingänge von dem CD Eingang (ich hoffe, ich hab mich wieder einmal einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt :S)

BILD ZU VERSTÄRKER:
(Skytec DJ-PA Hifi Verstärker SPL500 1600 Watt USB: Amazon.de: Elektronik       - hier kannst du es dir bestimmt ein bisschen besser vorstellen)
BILD ZU QUALI (leider etwas schlecht):
Google-Ergebnis für http://n1.vatera.hu/photos/a2/b1/fbd5_5_big.jpg

Google-Ergebnis für http://n1.teszvesz.hu/photos/8a/2b/b0f5_6_big.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Ach so, du hast also NUR den PC am Verstärker? Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass Du den PC, TV und einen CD-PLayer am Verstärker hast und ein y-Kabel benutzt, damit Du alle drei überhaupt gleichzeitig anschließen kannst.


Wenn nur der PC angeschlossen ist, musst Du einfach nur das Kabel mit den 2 Steckern, das vom PC zum Verstärker geht, stattdessen an die zwei Buchsen des "Line 1IN" des EQs einstecken. Und mit einem Cinch-Kabel http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Stereo-Audio-Kabel-Cinch-Stecker-schwarz/dp/B00006JEB8/  (Stecker können auch rot+weiß sein) gehst Du dann von den beiden Buchsen des EQ-"Line Out" an einen Anschluss des Verstärkers. Du kannst da einfach wieder den "CD" benutzen wie schon für den PC. Das ist egal, was da dransteht, das ist nur zur besseren Orientierung gedacht.

Am EQ musst Du halt evlt. dann auch per Schalter erst einstellen, dass du den "Line 1In" benutzt usw., so ähnlich wie du ja auch beim Verstärker zwischen "CD" oder "TV"  usw. wählen musst je nach dem, welchen Eingang Du nutzen willst.


----------



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

also - einen Ton hab ich schonmal 
den Rest werde ich mir jetzt mal ein bisschen genauer ansehen 
VIELEN VIELEN DANK !!!!!!!!!


----------



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

aber das Problem ist ja jetzt:

Ich wollte mir eigentlich einen Subwoofer + Aktivweiche zulegen.. 
Ich wär dann mit dem y-Kabel in die Weiche und von der Weiche dann weiter mit einem Kabel in den Cd Eingang und mit einem anderen in die Eingänge des Woofers. Aber ist dann der Equalizer dann nicht völlig unnötig ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Ein EQ ist an sich immer "unnötig", außer man will den Sound nach seinem Geschmack besser anpassen als es nur mit jeweils EINEM Bass- und Höhenregler möglich ist, den die meisten Verstärker haben. 

Du könntest mit einem EQ zB speziell die Soundfrequenzen lauter machen, die typisch für Stimmen sind, wenn Du zB eine Radiosendung hören willst und Dir die Stimme zu dumpf ist. Oder einen anderen Bereich oder ein Instrument, das in einem Song zu "laut" ist, leiser machen. Oder auch Schwächen der Boxen ausgleichen, zB wenn die zu dumpf klingen, machst Du halt bestimmte Mitten- und Höhenfrequenzen per EQ lauter, dann klingt alles "klarer".

Mit dem EQ kannst Du den Sound halt in viel kleineren Schritten verändern, das ist alles. Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, ob Du einen Sub benutzen willst oder nicht.


----------



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Dass mit dem Radio hören war ein gute Tipp (;
Bei TechnoBase z.B. reden manche Dj's einfach viel zu laut. Und wenn ich dann von Haus aus eher laut höre, dann ist die Stimme meistens ziemlich schrill -.-

Aber da entsteht schon das nächste Problem! Wie dir bestimmt schon aufgefallen ist: ich kenne mich mit so Equalizern nicht so wirklich gut aus. Und wenn ich mir einen Subwoofer kaufe, dann hab ich wieder absolut KEINE AHNUNG was ich machen soll, damit alles korrekt angeschlossen ist und nichts kaputt geht! ^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Also, an sich trennst Du ja nur durch die Weiche den Bassbereich vom "Rest", der Sub spielt dann den Bassbereich ab, der Rest geht zum Verstärker und ist über die normalen Boxen zu hören. Mal angenommen, du würdest per EQ den Bass schon vorher DEUTLICH lauter machen, dann wird der Sub sich halt zu stark anhören, und rein theoretisch könnte er sogar kaputtgehen, aber dazu muss der Bass vom EQ schon extrem lauter gemacht worden sein UND der Sound insgesamt muss auch schon SEHR laut da rauskommen.

Am besten Du lässt den EQ erstmal überall auf normalen Werten, da gibt es sicher eine Einstellung "0" pro Regler - bei 0 macht der EQ mit der jeweiligen Frequenz einfach gar nichts, die geht unverändert durch den EQ durch. UNd dann kannst Du einfach mal bei laufender Musik mit dem EQ rumspielen, den einen Regler hochdrehen oder runterdrehen und einfach mal hinhören, das ist learning bei doying. Rein theoretisch würde der Sound halt einfach insgesamt lauter werden, wenn Du ALLE Regler gleichmäißg höher stellst.


----------



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Aber ich habe den Realtek Treiber auf dem Pc .. der hat einen imaginären Equalizer (Schieberegler von 30Hz bis 16kHz. Wie der, den ich jetzt angeschlossen habe) .. also rein theoretisch kann ich ihn mir dann einfach sparen ? Oder? Denn ich höre nur selten über die USB Funktion oder Fernseher!

'& dann einfach wie gesagt - mit y-Kabel zu Weiche und von Weiche zu Woofer bzw. eben dem Verstärker.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

Du kannst Dir den extra-EQ sparen, du musst halt selber mal testen, ob Dir dessen Fähigkeiten gefallen und wichtig sind oder nicht.


----------



## h4x0r (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Equalizer an PA-Verstärker*

ja - okay. Danke für deine Hilfe! 
Hast mir echt sehr geholfen )


----------

